# So what drew you to want a TT and what you love about it?.



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Don't know if this subject been covered before but thought I'd ask, so what drew you to wanting a TT? and now that you own one, what do you love about your car?. 

Be interesting to know what your journey been like owning one.


----------

